# Pastry Vacation School



## dawneward (Apr 12, 2006)

I would like to go on a cooking vacation in Europe. However, I would like the class to specialize in baking, pastry and desserts. Any suggestions?

Dawne


----------



## bigbuns (Jun 28, 2004)

Try www.shawguides.com - lists of culinary schools and "field trips" around th world.


----------

